# Queen Identification



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

She looks Italian to me.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Try this link it might help http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/?gclid=CJfi_KjB-ZsCFRghDQoduyhr9Q

To me she strongly resembles a Cordovan


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

To me she strongly resembles a Cordovan 

Yes.
Her head appears to be black.
Ernie


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the look. I would agree she looks like a Cordovan Italian.
This is what I had thought. 
I was told that the Queen was a Carni. and when we found her and snapped these pictures I knew she wasn't a Carni. and I just wanted to be sure.
This hive is extremely gentle to work, although they seem to defend the hive very well from other bees. 

Thanks again for the replys.
Joe


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I was told that the Queen was a Carni. 
Your winter cluster is going to be a lot bigger with the Italian than the Carniolan! 
Make sure that the hive has plenty of winter stores.
Ernie


----------



## CES (Feb 4, 2009)

She does look very Italian and with the brown leg showing indicates Cordovan line. However her mother could be Carni bred to Italian/Cordovan drones thus your supplier is telling you she is a Carni. Depending what she mated with you could get a broad mixture of color in her worker offspring.

CES


----------



## sweetacres (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks a lot like one of my Queens. 

Her mother was Carni, but I think she was mated to mostly Italians. The only things that looked Carni in that hive is the Queen and the Drones.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are some photos that I posted earlier in the year.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227009&highlight=QUEEN+PHOTOS
Ernie


----------

